# CCA and OFC



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

I here/read all the time about running OFC cables to amps, but what about running cca to speakers? Is there a difference in sq??


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

magmun said:


> I here/read all the time about running OFC cables to amps, but what about running cca to speakers? Is there a difference in sq??


Yeah, when it corrodes and/or breaks sq goes straight into the toilet.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Lower gauge wire really isn’t that expensive for the amount needed in a car, there isn’t any reason to even consider anything besides ofc and you will thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

So long as the wire is large enough to cary the current required, it wont matter. What will matter is corrosion where in the we environment of a car door the cca may not last as long.


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

JCsAudio said:


> So long as the wire is large enough to cary the current required, it wont matter. What will matter is corrosion where in the we environment of a car door the cca may not last as long.


Thanks. The galvanic corrosion than occurs when differing metals are in contact with each other, and the fact that aluminum is a reactive metal, and copper is a nobal metal, it s obvious copper is superior, and it s a given that if aluminum is introduced to copper there will be corrosion at some point, but my question relates strictly to sq differences between the two types rather than corrosion.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

magmun said:


> Thanks. The galvanic corrosion than occurs when differing metals are in contact with each other, and the fact that aluminum is a reactive metal, and copper is a nobal metal, it s obvious copper is superior, and it s a given that if aluminum is introduced to copper there will be corrosion at some point, but my question relates strictly to sq differences between the two types rather than corrosion.


I’ve actually compared OFC wire to CCA wire on my test bench and cant tell the difference.


----------



## magmun (Feb 17, 2021)

JCsAudio said:


> I’ve actually compared OFC wire to CCA wire on my test bench and cant tell the difference.


That s good to hear. I was reading about the conductivity of aluminum. It s 61% of what copper conducts. I suppose the copper clad bumps that number up a bit, but I wasn t sure if that translated into a noticeable difference. Everything in my build is OFC, but I mistakenly ran CCA in my rear doors of my truck yesterday, and had to get it to the builder today. I was concerned whether it would matter when it came time to tune it all cause it s a sq build. I didn t want to have the shop re run the rear doors. I can redo the doors when it he s done with the carpentry work, and tunes it all up.


----------

